# Kochguide



## voj (27. August 2008)

hallo
Ich habe hier ein kochguide gemacht der euch zeigt wie ihr in wenigen stunden einen hohen skill schafft ich habe den guide in 2 teile gegliedert: einer ohne angeln und einer mit angeln

1-50                                                               
-*Geröstetes Eberfleisch  *
die mats ( Brocken Eberfleisch ) bekommt man von jedem schwein im startgebiet                                 
-*Verkohltes Wolfsfleisch * 
die mats ( Sehniges Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man von jedem wolf im startgebiet               
-*Kräutergebackenes Ei*
die mats ( Kleines Ei ) bekommt man von jedem vogel im startgebiet

51-100                                                        
-*Gekochte Muscheln *
die mats ( Muschelfleisch, Erfrischendes Quellwasser ) bekommt man von kriechern an allen stränden im lvl gebiet 10-20                          
fals des in dem lvl gebiet keine strände sind ist wahweise das zu wählen:                   
-*Kojotensteak*
die mats ( Kojotenfleisch ) bekommt man von den kojoten in westfall

101-125                                                      
-*Trockene Schweinerippchen* 
die mats (Eberrippchen ) bekommt man von jedem erber im lvl gebiet 10-20                    
wahlweise sind auch die fraktionsbedingte rezepte zu benutzen:
-*Rotkammgulasch*
nachdem man die q rotkammgulasch erledigt hat erhält man das rezept
die mats(Knuspriges Spinnenfleisch, Zähes Kondorfleisch) bekommt man von spinnen im lvl gebiet 10-40 und von den terrorkondor im rotkammgebirge
-*Knuspriger Donnerechsenschwanz*
rezept verkauft von Tari'qa beim wegekreuz in brachland
die mats (Donnerechsenschwanz, ) bekommt man von den donnerechsen im brachland und steinkrallengebirge
-*Gewürzter Wolfskebab*
das rezept erhält man nach erfüllen der q gewürzter wolfskebab im dämmerwald
die mats (Magere Wolfflanke, Würzkräuter aus Sturmwind die man nur von Felicia Gump bekommt) bekommt man von den wölfen in dämmerwald und eschental 

126-175
-*Scharfe Muscheln nach Goblinart*
die mats ( Würziges Muschelfleisch ) bekommt man von Dickschalige Muschel die man hauptsächlich bei mobs an der küste im lvl gebiet 20-30  findet
-*Krokiliskengumbo*
das rezept erhält man wenn man die q Häute junger Krokilisken und Lehrlingspflichten gemacht hat
die mats ( Zartes Krokiliskenfleisch ) bekommt man von krokilisken im lvl gebiet 20-40
-*Mageres Wolfsteak*
das rezept wird vom Superverkaufomat 680 in desolace
die mats (Magere Wolfflanke ) bekommt man im dämmerwald und eschental von den wölfen
-*Scharfe Löwenkoteletts*
das rezept erhält man nach erfüllen der q Elixier der Schmerzen im vorgebirge des hügellands
die mats ( Löwenfleisch )findet bei den löwen im alteracgebirge

176-225                                                       
-*Gegrillter Bussardflügel*
rezept nach erfüllen der q Gegrillte Bussardflügel im ödland 
die mats( Bussardflügel  ) bekommt man von den bussards im lvl gebiet 30-50                                    
-*Aas Surprise*
das rezept verkaufen Banalash in den sümpfen des elends, Kaufotron 1000 und Kireena in desolace und Ogg'marr    in den düstermarschen                                 
die mats ( Eigenartiges Fleisch ) findet man bei skorpiden und geiern im lvl gebiet 35-60
-*Gerösteter Raptor*
das rezept verkauft Hammon Karwn und Keena im Arathihochland, Kaufotron 1000 in desolace, Helenia Olden und Ogg'marr in den düstermarschen und von Korporal Bluth und Nerrist im schlingendorntal
die mats ( Raptorfleisch ) bekommt man von den raptoren im lvl gebiet 35-55                                
-*Scharfe Wolfrippchen  *
das rezept verkauft der Superverkaufomat 680 in desolace und Sheendra Hochschilf und Vivianna in feralas
die mats( Rotes Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man von den wölfen im lvl gebiet 30-60          


226-250                                                      
-*Zartes Wolfsteak* 
rezept bei dirge schnetzelhack und Gastwirt Zischgrimbel in tanaris und Truk Wildbart in hinterland zu kaufen  
die mats( Zartes Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man wölfen im lvl gebiet 40-60       

251-285                                                         
-*Saftiger Bärenburger*
rezept verkauft von Bale  und Malygen im teufelswald
die mats (Bärenflanke)bekommt man von den bären im lvl gebiet 50-60                                    
-*Verkohlter Bärenkebap *
siehe rezept saftiger bärenburger             

286-300                                                         
-*Geräucherte Wüstenknödel* 
diese rezept erhält man bei einer q wüstenrezept in silithus  
die mats (Sandwurmfleisch ) findet man bei den würmern in silithus        


301-325                                                      
-*Heißer Hetzer*
verkauft von Sid Limbardi und Kräcka Einauge auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel
die mats (Felshetzerfleisch) findet man bei jedem hetzter in der scherbenwelt         

326-335                                                  
-*Gerösteter Grollhuf*
das rezept verkauft Nula die Metzgerin und Uriku in nagrand 
die mats (Grollhuffleisch) bekommt man von allen grolhufe in nagrand                 

336-375                                                      
-*Rippchen der Mok'Nathal*
das rezept verkaufen Sassa Nahtgut und Xerintha Rabeneiche im schergrat und q belohnug von Leckerbissen der Mok'Nathal
die mats (Raptorrippchen) bekommt man von den raptoren in schergrat und nethersturm                                
-*Knusperschlange*
das rezept verkaufen Sassa Nahtgut und Xerintha Rabeneiche im schergrat und q belohnug von Leckerbissen der Mok'Nathal
die mats(Schlangenfleisch) bekommt man von den flügelschlangen im schergrat 


und nun der angel-koch guide   


1-50
-*glänzender kleinfisch*
die fisch angelt man und den startgebiete und hauptstadt
Rezept: Glänzender Kleinfisch

51-100
-*langzahniger matschnapper*
diese fische sind auch in den startgebiete und hauptstädte 
Rezept: Langzahniger Matschschnapper
zu angeln

101-175
-*stoppelwühlerwels*
auch in der startgebiete und hauptstädte zu finden
Rezept: Stoppelfühlerwels


176-200
-*steinschuppenkabeljau*
zu finden in den sümpfen der elends, düstermarschen, 
schlingendorntal und desolace
Rezept: Steinschuppenkabeljau

201-225
-*mithrilkopfforelle*
zu finden in den sümpfen der elends, düstermarschen, 
schlingendorntal und desolace
Rezept: Mithrilkopfforelle


226-260
-*tümpfelgelbschwanz*
zu finden in tanaris am dampfdruckpier
Rezept: Tüpfelgelbschwanz

261-275
-*gedünsteter sonnenschuppenlachs*
Rezept: Gedünsteter Sonnenschuppenlachs
-nachtflossensuppe
Rezept: Nachtflossensuppe
nördlich von feralas kann man die fische angeln

276-300
-*gebackener lachs*
angelt in winterquell, feralas und den flüssen um startholme
Rezept: Gebackener Lachs


301-320
-*schwarzgebratene forelle*
Rezept: Schwarzgebratene Forelle
-*teufelsfinne supreme*
Rezept: Teufelsfinne Supreme
zu finden in den zangarmarschen

321-350                
-*gedämpfte forelle*
Kylene sie verkauft euch das rezept für ein bisschen gold einfach ansprechen
-*gegrillte matschflosser*
Rezept: Gegrillter Matschflosser
zu finden in den zangarmarschen und nagrand

351-375
-*fischerschmaus*
Kylene sie verkauft euch das rezept für ein bisschen gold einfach ansprechen                                           
-*heiße forelle in butter*
Kylene sie verkauft euch das rezept für ein bisschen gold einfach ansprechen
-*würziger flusskrebs*
Rezept: Würziger Flusskrebs
hoffentlich hat es euch gefallen und geholfen  

*Achtung!*
ab 350 kann man in northrend weiterskillen. Hierzu wendet man sich an einen beliebigen kochlehrer in nordend und lernt 14 verfügbaren rezepte.


----------



## spamer (28. August 2008)

danke hat mir sehr geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBandel (30. August 2008)

spamer schrieb:


> danke hat mir sehr geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich mich nur anschließen !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeryhn (30. August 2008)

kochguide ist recht nice, wäre noch nett wenn du ca die anzahl der mats posten könntest

und angeln leveln geht auch wenn man sich einfach in der hauptstadt hinstellt und dort angelt, denn es hängt nicht davon aus was du aus dem wasser rausziehst, sondern wie viel du angelst.


----------



## Partho (1. September 2008)

Sry, aber das ist kein Guide sondern lediglich eine Auflistung von Zutaten die man auch beim lernen des Berufes selber in seinem Kochbuch auslesen kann.
Inwiefern hilft dieser Guide beim lernen von Kochen? Normal das man Rezepte kocht die Orange sind und wenig an Zutaten verlangen.

Was zum Beispiel hilfreich wäre wäre ein Walkthrough wie man am schnellsten an die benötigten Ressourcen zum Kochen kommt. Hinweise auf die Kochbücher? usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stehel (1. September 2008)

Die ersten 40 Skillpunkte gibts am Einfachsten beim Kochlehrer in den Hauptstädten, indem man Gewürzbrot macht.


----------



## lagg3r (2. September 2008)

Danke sehr hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerandos (3. September 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> und angeln leveln geht auch wenn man sich einfach in der hauptstadt hinstellt und dort angelt, denn es hängt nicht davon aus was du aus dem wasser rausziehst, sondern wie viel du angelst.



Das ist kein Angelguide sondern eine Guide für Kochkunst, wenn man Zutaten benutzen will, die man durch Angeln bekommt.


----------



## Kerandos (3. September 2008)

Partho schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist kein Guide sondern lediglich eine Auflistung von Zutaten ... [blabla]
> 
> Was zum Beispiel hilfreich wäre wäre ein Walkthrough wie man am schnellsten an die benötigten Ressourcen zum Kochen kommt. Hinweise auf die Kochbücher? usw.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du es besser kannst dann mach mal!

Kritisieren und runtermachen kann jeder Depp. Nur etwas auf die Beine stellen, das unterscheidet Leute, die wirklich was draufhaben, von Dampfplauderern.

@TE: Super Sache, danke für Deine Mühe!

LG Kerandos


----------



## DiLuCa (3. September 2008)

Schöner Guide, gefällt mir. 

Was man jedoch noch einbauen könnte:

- Wo gibts das jeweilige Rezept (Lehrer, Händler oder durch ne q)?
- Welche und wieviel Mats brauche ich für das jeweilige Gericht?
- Wo bekomme ich die Mats her?


----------



## Morphes (8. November 2008)

ich bedanke mich !


----------



## soca291 (11. November 2008)

ich finds auch hilfreich 
aber könnt mir vl jemand sagen wo genau ich das rezept für saftiger bärenburger herbekomme am besten mit kords 
schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Fishauge (12. November 2008)

Als Hordler im Teufelswald bei Bale 34,53 
Als Ally im Teutelswald bei Malygen 63,25

sind npcs wo dus dir kaufen kannst

mfg


----------



## Albra (15. November 2008)

für einen guide fehlen eindeutig die orte wo es die rezepte gibt vorallem da einige davon allie/horde-only sind
wenn du das nacheditierst ist es wirklich ein brauchbarer guide


----------



## realten (26. Dezember 2008)

Unter einem guide stelle ich mir auch was anderes vor. Das hier ist eine Liste mit ein paar Rezepten.


----------



## voj (26. Dezember 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Unter einem guide stelle ich mir auch was anderes vor. Das hier ist eine Liste mit ein paar Rezepten.


naja es zwingt dich keinen das zu lesen und einigen hat es ja geholfen
und dass ich mir die mühe mache dass alles zu suchen die richtigen rezepte die am längsten skillpunkte geben und von dennen die mats nicht selten gefunden werden dankst du auch nicht
ich werde noch im laufe der nächsten wochen die mats schreiben (vielviele, woher)


----------



## Sapphola (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich find's super, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast (obwohl ich zum Glück schon auf 450 bin^^). 
Bei so einer Informationsfülle find ich es hilfreich, wenn man da mehr formatiert... Also fett gedruckt, unterstrichen, mehr Absätze. Das würde dem Lesenden helfen, die Informationen einfacher "abzuspeichern". (Das nur am Rande, falls du mal zu viel Zeit hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Liebe Grüße,
Sapphola


----------



## voj (27. Dezember 2008)

@ Sapphola
thx ich werde es demnächst machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trizou (1. Januar 2009)

Juhu =)

Also ich finde das nicht schlecht nur irgendwie bekomm ich die letzten 2 Skillpunkte für 375 net voll. 




> 336-375
> -Rippchen der Mok'Nathal
> das rezept verkaufen Sassa Nahtgut und Xerintha Rabeneiche im schergrat und q belohnug von Leckerbissen der Mok'Nathal
> die mats (Raptorrippchen) bekommt man von den raptoren in schergrat und nethersturm
> ...



Hab jetzt von jeden ca 40 hergestellt und nicht 1 punkt bekommen. Muss sich noch an irgend ner bestimmten feuerstelle stehen oder kommen die Punkte per glück?


----------



## Tenchon (3. Januar 2009)

eine klasse guid.. echt ne feine sache thx


----------



## voj (3. Januar 2009)

Trizou schrieb:


> Hab jetzt von jeden ca 40 hergestellt und nicht 1 punkt bekommen. Muss sich noch an irgend ner bestimmten feuerstelle stehen oder kommen die Punkte per glück?


rein theorethisch müsste es klappen ohne dass zu was spezielles machst oder stehst => brauchst glück^^ oder gehst nach northrend


----------



## jase03 (3. Januar 2009)

für allianz : http://www.wow.chibineko.de/wordpress/?p=77
für horde: http://www.think-strange.de/imbablog/guide...angeln-bis-300/

allerdings nur bis 300


----------



## Tafaliana (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke

Sehr hilfreich und gut gemacht

Und alles was ich hier nicht finde, werde ich im 
Spiel schon noch herausbekommen!

Weil....ALLES muss man sich ja nicht vorsagen lassen 


Dank für die Mühe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manula85 (1. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank, ich finds super!!!


----------



## JahuWaldi (13. März 2009)

Finde den Guide auch recht praktisch; gerade wenn man mal absolut garkeinen Plan hat.

286-300
-Geräucherte Wüstenknödel
diese rezept erhält man bei einer q wüstenrezept in silithus
die mats (Sandwurmfleisch, Feine Gewürze) findet man bei den würmern in silithus 

Ab 286 kann man die Quest annehmen, soweit ich weiss im Gasthaus. Das Buch liegt dann bei 38/45 auf einer Kiste unter einer Zeltplane!


----------



## blindhai (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Guide, werde damit mal leveln aber wie schaut es nach 375 aus? Gibt es da auch Tipps?


----------



## voj (10. Mai 2009)

leider habe ich es noch nicht geschaft einen skillpunkt über 375 zu bekommen, da ich gerade einen anderen char spiele der erst kochen auf 300 hat. bis jetzt habe ich meinen "koch" noch nicht einmal angespielt seit dem wotlk raus ist. würde aber sofort weiterschreiben wenn ich das wissen dazu hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Nach 375 gibts auch nicht viel zu wissen, weil man alle Rezepte in Dalaran gegen die Kochpreise bekommt, die es durch die Dailys gibt.


----------



## Raheema (14. Juli 2009)

voj schrieb:


> 0
> 
> 
> Jetzt muss man zu Dirge Schnetzelhack der einem die q
> Muschelette Surprise ohne dass man nicht weiterkommt.





kommt ohne das wirklih nicht weiter?


----------



## Erdnusskopf (14. Juli 2009)

Nein.


----------



## madmurdock (1. August 2009)

Mittlerweile ist die Kochquest bei 225 weggefallen. Sie existiert zwar noch, man kann aber bei jedem xbeliebigen Lehrer nun 300 Kochen lernen. Wer sich die Farmerei antut, erhält ein Rezept mit dem man auch über 225 leveln kann. Finde aber das Wolfsfleisch einfacher zu farmen als diese blöden Eier.


----------



## Raheema (2. August 2009)

wie??? 

bei welchen leher?? bei meinen in der hauptstadt geht das nicht mehr! 
könntes du mit sagen wo? wäre echt lieb bin schon am vergammeln beim ruf farmen da ...


Mfg
und gute nacht 
Raheema


----------



## xHighlanderx (2. August 2009)

Hallo, 

    super Guide weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

    MfG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (2. August 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wie???
> 
> bei welchen leher?? bei meinen in der hauptstadt geht das nicht mehr!
> könntes du mit sagen wo? wäre echt lieb bin schon am vergammeln beim ruf farmen da ...
> ...



Ja ka, welcher Fraktion du angehörst. Bin jedenfalls Ally und bin aufgrunddessen nach IF zum Kochlehrer. Dort konnte ich dann mit Skill 225 die nächste Stufe direkt erlernen. Er hatte zusätzlich noch eine Quest, die mich zu dem Typen im Tanaris Gasthaus geschickt hat. Da ich aber schon 225-300 hatte, habe ich sie mir nun bei meinem 5. Twink gespart. Mein Main kann ja schon über 160 Rezepte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. August 2009)

also muss man doch neutral sien ...


----------



## HoherLord (19. August 2009)

Mir gefällt der Guide auch sehr gut. Bin vor allem dankbar, weil ich jetzt weiss wo ich die Tiere finde. Auch wenns krass ist, dass ich ins Ally-Gebiet muss. Das mit dem Angel-Koch-Guide is auch super. Daran werd ich mich wohl eher halten.

Danke für die Arbei und die Mühe das hier reinzustellen. Und lass Dich nicht von den Flamern abschrecken sowas wieder zu machen. Kritik kommt nur von Leuten die selbst zu dumm oder zu faul sind etwas (besser) zu machen ^^

MfG


----------



## Leonyja (10. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine Aufstellung, hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.
Habe es gestern auf 275 geschsfft, und bin echt froh, dass ich nicht mehr in den Teufelswald muss um Bären abzufarmen, sondern mit Winterlachs weiterskillen kann.

Frage: Brauch ich das Kochbuch "Meisterkoch" aus Silithius wirklich noch, um über 300 zu kommen?



..und lass dich von den Flamern nicht schrecken, die können halt nix anderes.


----------



## klausMalte2050 (22. November 2009)

Du brauchst das Kochbuch nicht mehr. Man kann ganz normal über den Kochlehrer auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel weitermachen.


----------



## normansky (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

bei diesem sogenannten Guide handelt es sich in der Tat um keinen Guide in dem Sinne!
Ca. 50% der Rezepte fehlen und man macht sich aufgrund dieser Anleitung das Leben nur sinnlos schwer!

Ich würde jedem das Addon "Altoholic" empfehlen, mit dem man dann für jeden Beruf alle offenen Rezepte, inkl. Verkäufer u.s.w. einsehen kann!
DAS ist dann eine Erleichterung... zu 1000% besser als solche halbherzigen "GUIDES"....


----------

